# nuovo di zecca - trinca



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
¿Alguien sabría traducirme la expresión ideomática italiana “nuovo di zecca” ( sería brand new en inglés) a castellano?
Gracias


----------



## traduttrice

En Miami hay un programa de tv donde dicen (sobre un auto) "*nuevecito de paquete*". Estoy pensando una expresión menos latinoamericana.


----------



## llenyador

Propongo "flamante", "para estrenar".


----------



## Neuromante

"Nuevo de paquete" no es latinoamericano. En España se usa sin ningún problema. Quizás se usa más "De paquete" a secas o con coma después de "Nuevo"


----------



## ItalianJob

en *italia*​ la *zecca*​ es la casa de la moneda (donde se fabrica). en español lo *traduciría*​ "como nuevo" o "*recién*​ estrenado".
"de paquete" se usa cuando alguien viaja como acompañante en una moto, o cuando alguien es muy pesado de aguantar (*caracter*​ y/o comportamiento), o *también*​ cuando una persona esta negada en un deporte (hoy vamos a correr, pero no llames a *juan*​ que es un paquete!)
saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo siempre he oído NUEVO DE TRINCA.


----------



## ItalianJob

Exacto TraductoraPobleSec, no me acordaba de esta, creo que es la mas apropiada.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Por lo menos es la que yo he oído y utilizado toda mi vida.


----------



## llenyador

Mucho me temo que "nou de trinca" sea solo catalán.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿En serio? Pues por aquí se oye muchísimo tanto en catalano como en castellanoparlantes... Ay, ay, ay... A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## ItalianJob

hombre en pais vasco también la he oido, aunque puede que sea una castellización del catalán... no se.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Siempre se puede preguntar en el foro de sólo español. Ahí voy...


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de *trinca* es la primera vez que lo oigo y desde luego suena a catalán,

Pero repìto *Nuevo de paquete* se usa en España, es la forma más común en Canarias, y no viene por influencia de Méjico.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Neuromante said:


> Lo de *trinca* es la primera vez que lo oigo y desde luego suena a catalán,
> 
> Pero repìto *Nuevo de paquete* se usa en España


 
Muy bonita expresión, Neuro. Lo de trinca lo he preguntado en el sólo español: a ver qué nos dicen. ¿Así que suena a catalán? Yo, al ser catalana, no soy consciente de ello... ¡Me suena de cada día y punto!  ¡Qué misterio!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

llenyador said:


> Mucho me temo que "nou de trinca" sea solo catalán.


Non solo catalano, ma anche italiano: "nuovo di trinca".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non solo catalano, ma anche italiano: "nuovo di trinca".


 
Veramente? Io non sapevo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItalianJob

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non solo catalano, ma anche italiano: "nuovo di trinca".



Molti dialetti del nord italia, hanno origine ocitana come il catalano, cuando sono venuto a vivere a barcellona mi sono accorto di cuanto si assomigliano il catalano, il brianzolo e il bergamasco, e il passo di francesi e spagnoli per il nord italia, credo che ha lasciato una ereditá dialettica importante. Per la mia parte non ricordo aver sentito nuovo di trinca in italia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ItalianJob said:


> Molti dialetti del nord italia, hanno origine ocitana come il catalano, *q*uando sono venuto a vivere a barcellona mi sono accorto di *q*uanto si assomigliano il catalano, il brianzolo e il bergamasco, e il *passaggio* di francesi e spagnoli per il nord italia, credo che ha lasciato una ereditá dialettica importante. Per la mia parte non ricordo aver sentito nuovo di trinca in italia.



Vero: ci sono tante parole del Catalano simili al mio dialetto Bresciano - Bergamasco.
_Nuovo di trinca _si usa abbastanza qui da me.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quindi a Napoli o ad Ancona, ad esempio, nessuno capirà se dico "nuovo di trinca".


----------



## ItalianJob

Grazie Paulfromitaly, ho passato troppo tempo in terre spagnole senza usare l'italiano e gli orrori grammaticali mi escono così, a fiumi.

TraductoraPobleSec, credo il sud Italia ha avuto una influenza ancora maggiore, non era la corona di Aragón che dominava Napoli?


----------



## sabrinita85

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quindi a Napoli o ad Ancona, ad esempio, nessuno capirà se dico "nuovo di trinca".


E neanche in tutto il territorio Laziale


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ItalianJob said:


> Grazie Paulfromitaly, ho passato troppo tempo in terre spagnole senza usare l'italiano e gli orrori grammaticali mi escono così, a fiumi.
> 
> TraductoraPobleSec, credo il sud Italia ha avuto una influenza ancora maggiore, non era la corona di Aragón che dominava Napoli?


 
Sì, lo so: conosco Napoli abbastanza. Dicevo Napoli perché voi parlavate di città del Nord. La prima che mi è venuta in mente!


----------



## llenyador

"Nuovo di trinca" in Italia esiste e non è dialettale. E' solo poco usato. Invece a Madrid.....ho proprio paura che non si dica.


----------



## xeneize

_Nuovo di trinca_ acá no se entiende ni se usa, o por lo menos yo no lo conozco, aunque hubo más influjos catalanes que dondequiera, digo yo...


----------



## llenyador

De hecho la etimología de "trinca" es incierta tanto en italiano como en catalán. "Nuovo di trinca" significa "recién atado" y pasa a significar cualquier cosa apenas hecha. No me extrañaría que se tratara de un italianismo en el catalán.


----------



## sabrinita85

In questo dizionario etimologico, si dice che _trinca _viene dallo spagnolo.


----------



## xeneize

_*Trincar*_ con el sentido de _tomar_, _beber_, existe en ambos idiomas (trincare) y viene del alemán.
Pero este _*trincar*_, como _atar_, _sujetar_, supongo sea castellano, catalán, o provenzal.


----------



## llenyador

Grazie Sabrinita!
Lo Zanichelli però lo da come etimo incerta....
Qualcuno dei catalani del foro ha il Coromines?


----------



## 0scar

Yo usaria _*nuevo flamante*_ o _*nuevo recién estrenado

*_Por aquí *nuevo de paquete* no se usa jamás pero podría entenderse.

_*trinca* _es una palabra muy rara, existe, pero no veo la relación para darle énfasis a _nuevo, _salvo que se quiera decir_ *nuevo recien* *robado*,_quizás parecido a_ *nuovo di zecca*_,si se entiende_* nuovo di zecca* _comola broma_ *el dinero es bueno, lo acabo de imprimir*_

*trinca**.*
* 1.     * f. Conjunto de tres cosas de una misma clase.
* 2.     * f. Conjunto de tres personas designadas para argüir recíprocamente en las oposiciones.
* 3.     * f. Grupo o pandilla reducida de amigos.
* 4.     * f._ Mar._ Cabo o cuerda, cable, cadena, etc., que sirve para *trincar*      (‖ asegurar).
* 5.     * f._ Mar._ Ligadura que se da a un palo, o a cualquier otra cosa, con un cabo, una cuerda, un cable, una cadena, etc., para sujetarlo o asegurarlo de los balances de la nave.

*trincar*
* 4.     * tr. *robar*      (‖ tomar para sí lo ajeno). 

PD.: *zecca* es muy parecido al arg. _cara y *ceca *(cara o *cruz* de una moneda)_


----------



## bttpombal

Hola a todos!

Interesante debate. No sé si habrán respondido en el foro de español, pero aporto aquí mi contribución.
En Galicia se utiliza con frecuencia "nuevo del trinque". No sé si es traducción del gallego "novo do trinque", o a la inversa.
Parece que la expresión está más extendida de lo que creíamos... aquí se considera coloquial.

Saludos.

*Para completar lo anterior...*

*trinque* [X. L. Franco Grande: _Diccionario galego-castelán_, Vigo, 1968]
Vitrina, escaparate para exponer artículos a la venta.
Trinquis, trago de vino o de licor.
_De trinque_ > nuevo, sin estrenar
_Noviño do trinque_ > nuevecito, que acaba de estrenarse


----------



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Me ausento un día y ya encuentro muchas respuestas...gracias por el ayuda 
Pregunté también a los de inglés-español.
Me dijeron:
1. resplandeciente
2. nuevecito
3. a estrenar

¿Qué os parecen? 
@ llenyador: Ahora se le pregunto, a un amigo mio de Madrid, si “Nuevo de trinca” se usa en Madrid también 

@ TraductoraPobleSec: ¿qué te han sugerido los del foro “Sólo español?”
No encuentro el thread

Ps: “nuovo di trinca” non l’ho mai sentito 

¿Entonces “trincar” de gallego o catalán? Sin embrargo no encontré una buena explicación de la origen por internet .....gracias bttpombal 

Gracias chicos


----------



## xeneize

En italiano se dice "nuovo di zecca" referido a la casa que acuña las monedas.
El nombre _ceca_ existe en español también (de ahí la locución _cara o ceca_), está en el Rae, pero no existe esta expresión.
_Nuevo de trinca_ se usa en Catalunya y quizás en el Levante español.
En Galicia, _nuevo del trinque_.
En el thread de sólo español, los madrileños o los de otros sitios no conocían esta expresión.
_Nuevo flamante_, _nuevo recién estrenado_, _nuevecito_, _nuevísimo_, me parecen expresiones más extendidas y menos "locales".
_Nuevo del paquete_ se usa en México, en Venezuela, en muchos países americanos.
Trincar, finalmente, depende de qué sentido tiene. Con el sentido de "tomar, beber", tanto en español como en italiano (trincare) viene del alemán. Con el sentido de _atar_, debería ser una palabra de origen catalán o provenzal.
Saludos



> gracias por la ayuda





> del origen


----------



## la italianilla

la italianilla said:


> @ TraductoraPobleSec: ¿qué te han sugerido los del foro “Sólo español?”
> No encuentro el thread



encontrado 



xeneize said:


> En italiano se dice "nuovo di zecca" referido a la casa que acuña las monedas.
> El nombre _ceca_ existe en español también (de ahí la locución _cara o ceca_), está en el Rae, pero no existe esta expresión.
> _Nuevo de trinca_ se usa en Catalunya y quizás en el Levante español.
> En Galicia, _nuevo del trinque_.
> En el thread de sólo español, los madrileños o los de otros sitios no conocían esta expresión.
> _Nuevo flamante_, _nuevo recién estrenado_, _nuevecito_, _nuevísimo_, me parecen expresiones más extendidas y menos "locales".
> _Nuevo del paquete_ se usa en México, en Venezuela, en muchos países americanos.
> Trincar, finalmente, depende de qué sentido tiene. Con el sentido de "tomar, beber", tanto en español como en italiano (trincare) viene del alemán. Con el sentido de _atar_, debería ser una palabra de origen catalán o provenzal.
> Saludos...



Todo mucho más claro  gracias por la ayuda en las correcciones también  
Ciaooo


----------



## yaya.mx

Por acá oigo seguido decir "nuovo di pacca", también existe o es dialectal??
Y qué sería esta "pacca"??


----------



## xeneize

Parece un correspondiente de "nuevo de paquete"...
No, por acá nunca lo oí.


----------



## Angel.Aura

yaya.mx said:


> Por acá oigo seguido decir "nuovo di pacca", también existe o es dialectal??
> Y qué sería esta "pacca"??


En Roma se usa mucho "nuovo di pacca", es dialectal claro.
Aquì la origen.
A.A.


----------



## la italianilla

Angel.Aura said:


> En Roma se usa mucho "nuovo di pacca", es dialectal claro.
> Aquì la origen.
> A.A.



También se utiliza en la zona de la Lombardia.  Tengo amigos de Milano que suelen usarla. Ciao!


----------



## Map0909

Nuovo di zecca, nuovo di trinca, nuovissimo.....Bologna concorda.....


----------



## angelrocks

Salve a tutti,
Interessante thread, anche se un po' vecchiotto. Avendo vissuto in varie parti d'Italia posso testimoniare che nuovo di trinca, di zecca o di pacca si usano più o meno dappertutto.

*Nuovo di zecca*, ovviamente, si riferisce alla zecca (in inglese mint, in spagnolo ceca o casa de la moneda) che é l'organo di stato preposto a stampare il denaro (tanto in carta come in metallo) del paese. Considerando che la cartamoneta appena stampata non ha la minima grinza, e la moneta di metallo é lucidissima, si spiega l'espressione nuovo di zecca: nuovissimo 

L'etimologia delle altre due definizioni risulta un po' meno chiara. 

Per la prima, *nuovo di trinca*, anche se l'etimologia non é sicura al 100%, pare che venga dal termine spagnolo "trinca" nel senso di triplice nodo per le vele. Essendo un nodo molto complesso richiede corde robuste e non logore, quindi nuove, o quasi. 

*Nuovo di pacca* sembra derivato da alpacca/alpaca una lega di rame zinco e nichel, nota anche come argento tedesco, che grazie al nichel ha un aspetto lucidissimo quando é nuova. Secondo la Treccani, invece, vorrebbe dire completamente, del tutto da  _pacca _'effetto dirompente della droga', 'flash'. Tuttavia, considerando che la Treccani fa risalire il modo di dire al linguaggio giovanile della decade 1980-89, e io l'ho sentito usare da  mio nonno molto prima (mio nonno, buonanima é morto nel 1967) credo che la prima ipotesi sia più credibile. Magari anticamente era un'espressione dialettale del nord che si é allargata al resto del Paese...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

angelrocks said:


> Magari anticamente era un'espressione dialettale del nord che si é allargata al resto del Paese


Io direi di si.. Non ho mai sentito nessun non del Nord dire "nuovo di pacca".


----------

